# New L'oreal and Maybelline BB creams...Worst face products EVER?



## Fairest of all (Jul 2, 2012)

So I made a run to CVS today and to my surprise the new BB creams from L'oreal and Maybelline were on display. Both of them had testers...the Maybelline dream fresh bb cream had 3, one for each shade while the L'oreal magic skin beautifier had only one in the color Light. 

I tried them out and I have to say






First I took a pic as soon as I applied them. The maybelline was LITERALLY the color of mac and cheese...a bit darker in person than the pic shows. The L'oreal seemed promising as it came out of the tube as a thin white liquid, and is supposed to match your skin color after being touched.





This was in the process of rubbing both into my skin a bit. Again both look darker in real life. The Maybelline had a nice consistency, but it's SO orange that you can see where it goes over my veins it literally starts looking green!! By the time you blend the l'oreal the outer edges seem to dry up and refuse to darken like the rest. it looks much drier in my pics than it is...i was still able to blend it in quite a bit after this and as I did it kept getting darker and redder 









This is the end result....





The maybelline ended up looking like a poop stain and the L'oreal made me look like a burn victim. Regardless of how well it matches me, does ANYONE aim for their skin to be these colors? 





I am SOOOO grateful they had testers out for these cause if I had wasted my money to look like that I'd have been pissed.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 2, 2012)

Strange, they turned out totally different on you than they did on me....I'm not gonna say they're awesome, but they at least didn't suck like that.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Strange, they turned out totally different on you than they did on me....I'm not gonna say they're awesome, but they at least didn't suck like that.


 Well you can see in the 2nd pic the L'oreal didn't look too bad. I took the first 2 pics in the store...and didn't snap the 3rd till I got home about 20 minutes later. I was actually shocked that it turned THAT red. I've used almays color changing products before, and though they were too dark for me they still turned to normal colors.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow. Those look horrible.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 2, 2012)

Was the L'Oreal the Youth Code or the Magique? (I bought both)


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 2, 2012)

I didn't know there were 2 out. It was this display


----------



## calexxia (Jul 2, 2012)

Honestly, I'm wondering if your store got a bad batch or if there is some sort of chemical reaction going on. Here are the swatches I did (of the L'Oreal Magic and of the Maybelline, both in LIGHT. Bear in mind that this is my driving arm and thus MUCH darker than my face, as I have whined about a zillion times on here LOL and which is sorta obvious when you see the underside of my arm there) within a few minutes of each other, so that the lighting, etc. did not change.

Initial Application (top is L'Oreal, bottom is Maybelline):





AND, a few minutes later:


----------



## calexxia (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't know there were 2 out. It was this display


 Ok, that's the L'Oreal Magic (I called it Magique incorrectly). The Youth Code seems even darker and is almost twice the price....


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 2, 2012)

looked up other reviews of it and most are saying the same thing

from this link http://wieniawski.blogspot.com/2012/06/loreal-magic-skin-beautifier-bb-cream.html

"On my back of hand, the colors seemed like a spot-on match....That's until a few minutes later, when the whole thing turned into a burnt-reddish brown patch. The back of my hand is already pretty tanned so I am not sure how ridiculous it will turn out once it's on my face. If you are NC/NW 30 or lighter, you might want to go for the one in Fair..."


----------



## calexxia (Jul 2, 2012)

Really odd that it doesn't do that on me. I really do wonder if it's something to do with chemical reactions on individual folks' skin.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 2, 2012)

it definitely could be. I found another review on a paler person that compares the same 2 you bought

http://www.budgetbeautyblog.com/2012/06/loreal-youth-code-bb-vs-loreal-magic-bb.html

" I purchased this in "Light" but they do have a lighter shade called "fair" which is what I actually should have gotten.  The "light" shade comes out really dark on my skin and has a reddish-orange cast to it."





I'm just surprised cause you'd think they would have tested it enough to know it does that for quite a few people.


----------



## Sparklygem (Jul 2, 2012)

I got the L'oreal. That same one. YUCK! Just feels gritty going on then color ugly. This is a real miss!!! Waste of money!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 2, 2012)

Also here's a few pics of the Maybelline BB cream just to give you a better idea of how ridiculous the color is 

"Maybellines Dream Fresh BB Cream is extremely Orange and required a lot of blending to ease out the tangerine tinge!

I would not recommend this for light skin tones at all."




"I found Maybelline's Dream Fresh BB Cream to fall flat of many claims,
it does not compliment the skin-tone and on pale skin this will be orange and not pleasant at all."


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow, those just look ridiculously horrible.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 2, 2012)

Yikes!  Thanks for posting a review, those top photos look like you're a victim of a terrible disease, your poor arm!  I can't imagine what it would look like rubbed all over someone's face!  Reviews like this really help me out a lot because I do a lot of my shopping online and I hate having to deal with the hassle of returning things.  I can't imagine that these formulas will stay on the market for too long, they need to be fixed or discontinued, eek.  Although it could be a personal chemistry thing, like Calexxia said.  I don't want to take the chance on wasting money on it.  Although, I just remembered I do have a blister sample from my free Allure subscription and I think it's one of those brands . . .  Maybe I will be a guinea pig too to see how it works on more people.  Were they hard to scrub off?


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yikes!  Thanks for posting a review, those top photos look like you're a victim of a terrible disease, your poor arm!  I can't imagine what it would look like rubbed all over someone's face!  Reviews like this really help me out a lot because I do a lot of my shopping online and I hate having to deal with the hassle of returning things.  I can't imagine that these formulas will stay on the market for too long, they need to be fixed or discontinued, eek.  Although it could be a personal chemistry thing, like Calexxia said.  I don't want to take the chance on wasting money on it.  Although, I just remembered I do have a blister sample from my free Allure subscription and I think it's one of those brands . . .  Maybe I will be a guinea pig too to see how it works on more people.  Were they hard to scrub off?


 For me both left a slight stain on my arm, the L'oreal being worse. I scrubbed with a wet wipe and this is what's left behind





You can see just a bit below the L'oreal swatch and to the left of the Maybelline my skin had a bit of redness from me scrubbing so I definitely used pressure. If that were my face I'd be mortified!!

I do agree it could be something chemically, but quite a few people are having similar reactions to mine so it does seem to be a frequent issue.


----------



## hjc682 (Jul 2, 2012)

That is terrible. I haven't really had an interest in the BB craze, the 'traditional' ones from Asia are really only for lighter skin, and even the Americanized versions have limited shade range. Not really appealing to us darker skinned gals. Yuck, I just cant get over that burn victim effect. EW.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow, those are awful! I tried samples of Dr Jart's bb creams &amp; they were too light so I didn't waste time searching for an alternative bb cream. Plus, I have tons of acne scars that I have to cover up on a daily basis so bb creams were in general useless on me.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gifAlthough it could be a personal chemistry thing, like Calexxia said.  I don't want to take the chance on wasting money on it.


 Part of why I'm glad there ARE testers in store--I wish more drugstore brands did (at least for foundation-type things). I'm not really all that scientific, but I wonder...just a hypothesis...I'm anemic, so I wonder if the lower levels of iron in my blood are why it didn't oxidize funky on me? With my undertones being fairly pink, I almost expected it would from how Amber's skin reacted....but it totally didn't. I was just thinking, you know....rust....Maybe I'm totally off, who knows?


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 3, 2012)

> Part of why I'm glad there ARE testers in store--I wish more drugstore brands did (at least for foundation-type things). I'm not really all that scientific, but I wonder...just a hypothesis...I'm anemic, so I wonder if the lower levels of iron in my blood are why it didn't oxidize funky on me? With my undertones being fairly pink, I almost expected it would from how Amber's skin reacted....but it totally didn't. I was just thinking, you know....rust....Maybe I'm totally off, who knows?


 I completely agree I think all foundation displays should have testers. I'm excited for the new L'oreal lumi foundation display cause I know they have testers for a porcelain shade. I would also agree with you about the iron thing except I'm anemic as well lol.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely agree I think all foundation displays should have testers. I'm excited for the new L'oreal lumi foundation display cause I know they have testers for a porcelain shade. I would also agree with you about the iron thing except I'm anemic as well lol.


 Well, it made LOGICAL sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even if it was totally wrong LOL


----------



## internetchick (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh ew! That sucks. I personally have only liked the Asian BB creams I have tried. No US ones have impressed me yet.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 3, 2012)

That is crazy! It just boggles my mind that something as sheer as they are supposed to be would stain! Do you theink there were some bad batches?

I tried the L'Oreal in "fair" and it didn't darken up like that, and I have been using the Maybelline for the last week - absolutely no issues (and I am very fair as well).


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 3, 2012)

It's always possible. The only shade of the L'oreal that seems to do this is the color "light", which is the test color on the display. I've seen about 5 other people it happened to so far. I'd like to be able to try the fair one and see what color it changes to.


----------



## MsChrissyG (Jul 3, 2012)

I was excited to try the L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic B.B. Cream.  My shade is fair.  The first time I tried it I applied too much because I was orange like snookie.  Then I watched the L'Oreal video on applying it and did as instructed and I really like it now, for a light coverage.  You cannot apply a lot of this cream.  I just put a little on my brush and lightly buff around the t-zone and out.

It is no where near as good as the Asian BB creams, but a good alternative  for me because I save my good BB creams for special outings/days.


----------



## sprite9034 (Jul 3, 2012)

Aw, I hate to hear that both of these suck... I was really counting on the L'oreal being awesome.

I guess the search continues :/


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 3, 2012)

Sheesh, to think that that could stain your FACE that color, good thing you tried it on your arm, Fairest!  I do usually make it to Target when I'm in the States but do most of my cosmetic purchases online.  You guys are right, they should do more testers for foundations, especially.  They are just hurting themselves if they don't, because invariably when I go to the cosmetic section there people have opened regular items and played around with them, trying to get the right shade for themselves, so those broken into products are a loss.  

You know there has to be some poor girl out there who never wears makeup usually but splurged on a bb cream hearing about all the hype for a special occasion like a prom or being a wedding guest and got stuck with that orange face!  You are brave to want to try another one of those bb colors in the same brand, I'd be afraid!

I have Smashbox's bb cream in light/medium and I like it but feel like it's more like a glorified tinted moisturizer/foundation than a true bb.  My husband doesn't love it on me, though.  He likes to see my skin through my makeup and prefers my good old Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer that I've been wearing for years, it's a 3-in-1 tinted moisturizer with a vitamin infused retinol treatment to stave off fine lines, spf 20 and a bit of color and it's only about 11 bucks at Target.  He's crazy, though, and thinks I look the best at night after I've scrubbed all my makeup off or first thing in the morning.  True love is indeed blind, ha ha.


----------



## JenX (Jul 3, 2012)

The only US BB Cream I've liked is the Clinique BB Cream. It comes in 3 shades and is the closest to the Asian BB Creams.


----------



## Kirari (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh wow. I'm so glad I saw this, because I had planned on grabbing the L'oreal BB this weekend. Eep!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 4, 2012)

amber, totally off-topic but i recently went to a store that sells mehron cosmetics and had to think of you. you ever heard of them? i think you'll be in heaven.. i know i was. lol! they have super-super pale foundations and concealers that blend beautifully (i'm talking even almost white and white) and they're fairly cheap too (foundation about $10 a pop for a lot of product).

i couldn't find your orig. thread on this topic so i thought i'd just reply here =)

*and they're vegan, don't test on animals and have been around since 1927... they must know what the heck they're doing.. hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 5, 2012)

> amber, totally off-topic but i recently went to a store that sells mehron cosmetics and had to think of you. you ever heard of them? i think you'll be in heaven.. i know i was. lol! they have super-super pale foundations and concealers that blend beautifully (i'm talking even almost white and white) and they're fairly cheap too (foundation about $10 a pop for a lot of product). i couldn't find your orig. thread on this topic so i thought i'd just reply here =) *and they're vegan, don't test on animals and have been around since 1927... they must know what the heck they're doing.. hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you for telling me! I actually just had someone else on here tell me about how awesome the brand is, but i'd never heard of it. What store did you find it at? Those prices are really fantastic so I'd definitely love to find a place that sells it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for telling me! I actually just had someone else on here tell me about how awesome the brand is, but i'd never heard of it. What store did you find it at? Those prices are really fantastic so I'd definitely love to find a place that sells it


 It's actually a stage make up brand, I found them at a costume-y/joke stuff store. On their website, there's a store locator that tells you where the closest store is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And you're welcome! Hope you can try out some of their stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sumiji888 (Jul 5, 2012)

I was so attempted to buy this when I was shopping at Wal-mart

I saw Youth Code BB illuminator , this and the Maybelline. Now, I'm so so so glad that I didn't get this.

The only tester there was maybelline and that was way too dark for me. There is no way they all that a matching tone or whatever.

I've been excited since last year since I knew that BB cream would be heading to the west. However, I find that BB creams are way better from Asia (especially those from Korea), but are just a bit hard to spot.

So when US released drugstore Garnier's bb cream, I knew I have to get it, but that product was really sad comparing to my other bb creams I got from Korea. I even read some reviews before I go shopping. I guess it's alright for some people who are just looking for a tinted moisturizer, but that wasn't even a tinted moisturizer. I mean, it has no coverage and the fluid does transfer and leave a cast under my glasses.

I'm also disappointed that the US is promoting bb cream more like a primer, or  a make-up base or even tinted moisturizer. 

When I'm using my Asian bb cream, I didn't have to wear any foundation and nearly no concealer (sometimes I use bb cream concealer, more pigmented than regular bb cream).

I guess I just have to trade for little bit of inconvenience.


----------



## Lauren Huffman (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you for posting this! I almost bought some!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 5, 2012)

I was surprised to see how much the US BB creams cost. The Korean ones are better and cheaper! There's no reason other than instant gratification to buying most of the US bb creams. It is frustrating to wait a few weeks for it to come in, but it looks so nice it's worth it.


----------



## Encore DT (Jul 5, 2012)

Rarely do I encounter anyone who swears by anything made by L'oreal or Maybelline. They are both extremely heavy advertisers and, ever since I tried the L'oreal anti-wrinkle cream which dried up my skin and increased my wrinkles, I especially stay away from that brand.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was surprised to see how much the US BB creams cost. The Korean ones are better and cheaper! There's no reason other than instant gratification to buying most of the US bb creams. It is frustrating to wait a few weeks for it to come in, but it looks so nice it's worth it.


 Well, ONE other reason, although it doesn't apply in my case, would be that the Korean ones are not well-suited for truly dark complexions, I would think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 6, 2012)

Covergirl has a "new" bb cream out, but I looked at the ingredients and it's just their existing tinted moisturizer in new packaging...not even a single new ingredient. They didn't even put any effort in they just slapped the BB cream name on it lol


----------



## calexxia (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Covergirl has a "new" bb cream out, but I looked at the ingredients and it's just their existing tinted moisturizer in new packaging...not even a single new ingredient. They didn't even put any effort in they just slapped the BB cream name on it lol


 Happening far too much these days.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 6, 2012)

Speaking of BB creams the latest issue of New Beauty has an article on BB creams.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Encore DT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rarely do I encounter anyone who swears by anything made by L'oreal or Maybelline. They are both extremely heavy advertisers and, ever since I tried the L'oreal anti-wrinkle cream which dried up my skin and increased my wrinkles, I especially stay away from that brand.


 
L'Oreal Double Extend Beauty Tubes is my holy grail mascara.  I can't find anything that I like better and I have tried many.  Nars, Stila, Tarte, Urban Decay, Covergirl, Maybelline, Too Faced, Makeup Forever, Christian Dior, etc.  The fibers in that mascara makes my lashes look a million times better than they do naked.  I suspect that the newest Too Faced mascara with fibers may be a winner for me too, but I haven't tried it yet.  And it's $35 whereas my L'Oreal mascara is about $11.  I can't speak to any of their other products and I don't remember how I stumbled upon that mascara, probably by the "so many percent longer/fuller lashes!" on the packaging.  I love the beauty tubes, they stay on all day without flaking and then slip off easily when I wash my face.

Having a wrinkle cream that actually increases your wrinkles would steer me away from a brand too!  So sorry that you had such a bad experience.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh my lord. How ridiculous do those look lol. I will stick with my Korean BB Creams  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanessamadeup (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't think these should even be called BB creams. In the drug stores, I haven't seen any anti-aging or skin fortifying qualities. These are more like tinted moisturizers. False advertising.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh wow, those are nuts! Granted, I have to steer clear of virtually all BB creams because they oxidize too dark on me....with that said, I can understand them getting darker, but flat out red? WTF?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 7, 2012)

Speaking of BB Cream... Turns out the Covergirl BB cream is just a repackaged AquaSmoothers tinted moisturizer. Sneaky and I think unethical.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 7, 2012)

> Speaking of BB Cream... Turns out the Covergirl BB cream is just a repackaged AquaSmoothers tinted moisturizer. Sneaky and I think unethical.


 I posted about that a few comments up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the review.

Ah! Almost bought these. I guess some US BB creams just can't match the performance of Asian BB creams.

I mean, I haven't tried US BB creams yet but based on these reviews and some other blogs, they bring disappointment to everybody.

I used 

Maybelline Clear Smooth Minerals BB Cream 
before when I was still living in the Philippines but I so liked that one! I do not know if its still sold there. Its something like $7.50 but oh boy, it was so awesome!





Im going for Asian BB creams as a lot of people agree they are the best stuff to invest money on.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jul 7, 2012)

your natural skin tone and undertone will effect the end result 

I tried the l'oreal shades and both were to ashy for me, even the darker one. 

I still stick to my Skin79 BB creams, first and best BB creams in my books


----------



## beautyinthecity (Jul 7, 2012)

I picked both of these up and hated the L'Oreal, but actually really like the Maybelline. I'm in the shade Medium and it perfectly matches my skin tone and seems to stay in place all day. Universal Glow looks pretty awful!


----------



## perlanga (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm still on the search for a good bb cream. Thanks for the post.


----------



## luluyili (Jul 8, 2012)

Horrible, and my friends around many of its cosmetics, but they feel Well! ! ! !


----------



## nkjm (Jul 9, 2012)

I tried some on my hands the other day at the store (Maybelline), and it didn't oxidize at ALL. I guess it just depends on skin chemistry.

Though no oxidization, I didn't feel like it applied very smoothly on my hand :


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was surprised to see how much the US BB creams cost. The Korean ones are better and cheaper! There's no reason other than instant gratification to buying most of the US bb creams. It is frustrating to wait a few weeks for it to come in, but it looks so nice it's worth it.


Totally agree!  I bought my first BB cream, Skinfood's Peach Sake Pore BB cream, from a Korean company via Amazon.  It arrived in 2 weeks and I'm really liking it!  Even with shipping, it was less than $15.


----------



## lbraun15 (Jul 19, 2012)

I've never used a liquid foundation before however usuing just bronzer is starting to break me out, I usally buy clinque products but i wante to see how my face would react to liquid makeup before i spent 24$ on it, so i bought maybellines BB cream rather than clinques "pefrectly real"liquid makeup.  Is the BB cream even liquid makeup? I didnt think it gave me near the amout of converage as the clinque, it is very thin.  So my question is what is this really even used for???


----------



## americanclassic (Jul 20, 2012)

that's crazyy! I'm just annoyed that anyone and anything can slap on the label "bb cream", and no one will know the difference. aren't true bb creams supposed to improve your skin over time? I just remember the garnier one (which wasn't bad in and of itself, just not a bb cream) just said it "instantly improved skin"--which any foundation does, amiright?


----------



## Minsooky (Jul 22, 2012)

Holy grossness.  I don't own them (and now I glad I never bought them!) but I do have the Garnier and it doesn't have any weird color...but it's nothing more than a sub-par tinted moisturizer. Not a BB cream!  False advertising!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 22, 2012)

Now I want Mac n Cheese. Damnit. It's totally lunchtime.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 13, 2012)

So, I picked up the Maybelline (in light) today out of curiousity, and it didn't turn out orange like that at all! When first squeezed out of the tube I thought it might be too dark, but as soon as I started to rub it in, it looked like a good match. Must have been a bad batch or just a bad reaction with your body chemistry or something you had on, like soap, lotion, or perfume?  I'm quite pale, as well.

Here it is on my hand (which is just a tad darker than my face), then partially and completely rubbed in.













And here it is after being on my face for about 15 minutes. Forgive the wet hair and lack of makeup. But it didn't go orange at all on me!





So far, I like it. It's not quite dewy, but not completely matte, has sheer coverage (great at evening out color, but definitely won't do much for an actual breakout, as you can see from my monthly hormonal breakout above, lol. As long as you don't compare it to asian bb creams (because the US ones are a complely different beast, frankly, so I don't see the point in comparing them) it's not a bad product.


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 14, 2012)

I bought the L'Oreal BB cream and I have worn it for 2 days in a row without issue.


----------



## vanessamadeup (Aug 14, 2012)

Quote: As long as you don't compare it to asian bb creams (because the US ones are a complely different beast, frankly, so I don't see the point in comparing them) it's not a bad product.

They are using the asian BB cream sensation to sell their product. It's false advertising, IMO. There isn't anything "wrong" with the product's performance, but they should just call it what it is - a tinted moisturizer.


----------



## Sparklygem (Aug 14, 2012)

I got a sample of Smashbox bb cream and love it. I am a golden tan girl and medium is perfect. I guess you get what u pay for!


----------



## allyse (Jan 30, 2013)

That is crazy. I've used both .. On my face, not hand. And haven't had any redness or Mac and cheese colouring. Maybelline has actually done a beautiful job at clearing and perfecting my face.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 30, 2013)

I hate the L'Oreal one...it does nothing but make my face sparkly! However, I absolutely adore the Maybelline one! It's a great match for my skin (I have it in Deep), and definitely provides some coverage and skin evening. It's one of my favorite face products!


----------



## starryeyed (Jan 30, 2013)

That's a bummer that you had a bad experience testing the two BB Creams out. Personally, I haven't had any problems with either though I've got medium skin w/yellow undertones.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also here's a few pics of the Maybelline BB cream just to give you a better idea of how ridiculous the color is
> 
> ...


 
I have fair skin and this makes me orange. It's not as orange as in the picture, but it's pretty bad.

I have a hard time finding foundations that don't make me orange.


----------



## ohsoosmexy (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I made a run to CVS today and to my surprise the new BB creams from L'oreal and Maybelline were on display. Both of them had testers...the Maybelline dream fresh bb cream had 3, one for each shade while the L'oreal magic skin beautifier had only one in the color Light.
> 
> ...


 I tested the Loreal one in light also but it was too orange for my light medium skin.  I'll stick to my Asian brand BB creams.


----------



## ohsoosmexy (Feb 6, 2013)

I tried the Loreal one in Light also but it turned too orangey on me.  I'll stick to my Asian brand BB creams.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 7, 2013)

That is too bizarre! It totally looks like you had an allergic reaction to L'Oreal's BB Cream. I actually use that one daily and I adore it! It completely blends into my skin (I am very very fair) and has never changed my skin coloration other than just lightly tinting it to cover blemishes. However, the Maybelline one in these pictures looks just awful lol


----------



## viic (Feb 7, 2013)

This is so strange because I wear loreal bb light(there's also medium) but I'm from England and your packaging looks totally different from ours but I ours deffo don't turn red!! I work in Superdrug (look it up if not sure) and had time to try this out before buying and it deffo didn't go red. They mud make different colours because we're all white white over here lol coz the weather is always poo! So yours must be darker. Loreal hav jus realised some new bb's for anti-dullness, red skin and a blusher. I will test these out tomorrow.


----------



## SophiaSmart (Dec 10, 2013)

I actually use the maybelline one and I absolutely love it. It is probably one of my top 5 favorites. Although it doesn't look that color at all. Mine is quite brown and when you first see it, you think it is going to be way too dark, however it blends into my fair skin so well you wouldn't know I had anything on.

I use it on my clients too and they love it.

I wonder if some people are having a reaction to it or if there are some batches out there that are bad.

There is also the possibility that the product is fake??

I bought a Loreal mascara off ebay and it turned out to be fake.

It was completely different to my normal mascara and the packaging etc was different. Only mildy different but it was.

When I complained I was told it was part of a fake batch. You wouldn't think people would go to the trouble of faking some of the cheaper brand makeup but they obviously do.


----------

